# Anyone here into cigars?



## kostantinos (Sep 10, 2015)

Wondering if there are any Cigar Aficionados in the mix here at the forums.

Getting into cigars again , and want to see setups (humidors etc) and what people enjoy here if any . I prefer medium cigars , robust and coronas , Montechristo is favorite brand . 

Anyone else here enjoys a good cigar on occasion ?


----------



## JohnF (Sep 10, 2015)

Me. I don't have a humidor set up though. Usually I'll just buy them when I want one. 

My favorite is probably Arturo Fuente. Short story is great for the price and quality. Every once in a while I'll splurge on a Fuente Fuente Opus X.


----------



## wellminded1 (Sep 10, 2015)

I am a huge cigar fan, i keep about 100+ in humidor at all times. I enjoy a darker/ full body cigar myself. I smoke about 4 a week when time allows.


----------



## panda (Sep 11, 2015)

not into cigars but i enjoy padron anniversary series.


----------



## kostantinos (Sep 11, 2015)

Last Cigar was Cohiba Anniversary from a reliable source so that was a good smoke.

Any Humidor recommendations?
Arturo Fuente and Padron are both nice brands


----------



## Lefty (Sep 11, 2015)

Big fan, but I limit myself to only a couple a week, in the summer, or every now and then when in my shop. 

I tend to like anything with an easy draw and hints of coffee. I discovered a great place, locally, that hand rolls their own. Well, almost locally.


----------



## JohnF (Sep 11, 2015)

Lefty said:


> Big fan, but I limit myself to only a couple a week, in the summer, or every now and then when in my shop.
> 
> I tend to like anything with an easy draw and hints of coffee. I discovered a great place, locally, that hand rolls their own. Well, almost locally.



Have you tried My Father Cigar's Le Bijou 1922? It sounds like it will be right up your alley.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 11, 2015)

JohnF said:


> Have you tried My Father Cigar's Le Bijou 1922? It sounds like it will be right up your alley.



Sounds really appealing! I find that a lot of cigars are kind of the opposite and start with a nice coffee/dark chocolate vibe, become a bit leathery in taste and finish as hot fire on the throat. 

Honestly, that very first puff on a Phillies Blunt (c'mon, we've all smoked them) is a thing of wonder. Too bad it last for one puff....

Is anyone else a fan of Te Amo cigars? I think they're one of the better "casual round of golf" cigars out there, but they don't get a ton of love. I'm really interested in trying the Revolucion line, but cigar prices in Canada suck.


----------



## DSChief (Sep 12, 2015)

Primarily a Pipe Guy now, But I was heavy into Cigars back in the Early 90's. Gave up the premium smokes when the prices got insane!

When Arnold & Danny deVitto got their Pictures on the Magazine cover's it was time to quit.

Back then the stash included Hoyo de Monterray Sultan's; Excalibur # 2's ; A. F. Hemingway " Signatures "

and Punch Grand Cru Diademas


----------



## DDPslice (Sep 12, 2015)

I used to work at a cigar shop, I more or less collect rather than smoke.


----------



## JohnF (Sep 12, 2015)

DDPslice said:


> I used to work at a cigar shop, I more or less collect rather than smoke.



So that means you must have some nice vintage cigars [emoji3]


----------



## kostantinos (Sep 13, 2015)

i been looking into cigars again . I want to get a new humidor and there is a new to me at least wave of people buying wine coolers now and turning them into humidors or buying refrigerated humidors like Wynter . Also the RH levels seem to have dropped through the years from 68-70% RH and 70 -72 degrees temp to 65%RH.
I find all this extremely interesting , as usually the cigars seem to prefer a temp closer to 70 degrees and an RH of 68% or at least to my knowledge.

Any ideas for a good humidor or a good setup? Any good sources you guys have ?


----------



## Lefty (Sep 13, 2015)

Can't help on where, but in a dream world, I'd get a woodworker like Amy Grigg to make one for me out of Spanish cedar and Claro walnut. Big enough to hold 150 cigars....

I keep my cigars at 70*, and 72RH. I find any less and they burn too hot for my liking.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 13, 2015)

I love cigars, and keep a pretty well stocked humidor. Having said that, I haven't had one since March. I should fix that.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 14, 2015)

Am by no means in to cigars, but I do enjoy a Romeo Y Julieta no. 2 with a dram on occasion.


----------



## wellminded1 (Sep 14, 2015)

maybe we can all do a trade or a mini bos pass or something of the likes


----------



## 420layersofdank (Sep 15, 2015)

I love blunts


----------



## daveb (Sep 15, 2015)

I like the occasional stick. But what was once 2-4/week is now 2-4/month if that. I like them all as long as their 50 ring size, 5" long.

DDP - Next time I go through Orlando I would like to admire your collection. I'll bring the matches...:groucho:


----------



## DDPslice (Sep 16, 2015)

On occasion I'll have a cigar, my "vintage" collection consists of 3 cigars lol. I have no idea which is which because I look off the labels. If I could upload pics from my phone I could show you but I'll have to do it on the desktop when I get back home. 
My advice would be, except for the larger brands, small batches are like treasure hunts and your nose is the compass. So explore and enjoy. And like wine you have a hell of a good selection for under $10, easy. Though taxes have made prices skyrocket so dont let that stop you from trying a short story. 

The people behind the counter can always help steer you. 

A good humidor consists of one trait. If you lift the lid an inch from close then drop the lid. Air should stop the lid from making a slam sound and should sound like a woosh.

Rule of 7's: humidor should be at least 70%full, 70% RH, 70*F

If you put an LFD in with a bunch of montecristo you are going to throw off the flavor of the weaker cigar.

If you like a cigar make a note of it and move on, there are too many cigar makers/variations/ages to have "your" cigar. Plus you will under develop your pallet. A sushi chef doesn't buy just tuna.

If your cigar goes out PLEASE knock out the ash before relighting. And light it with cedar if possible. DONT light anything while the starter of a match is still burning (except for bbq'n).

Swish juice of a lime wedge will help refreshen your pallet especially if your trying to taste the transition in some cigars.

Manual humidor requires manual maintenance.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 18, 2015)

This is what I'm doing right now. I had a busy day, yesterday....


----------

